# Nekos vs Furry (Neko seems aweful like furry)



## Skystrider (Feb 7, 2011)

So I came across some Neko's and they seem alot like furries in several ways, so what all are the differences between Neko's and Furry?


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 7, 2011)

They are _weeaboos_. _Weeaboos_ must be killed with fire.

Furries are *NOT* _weeaboos_. They should be hugged and treated with respect.

/end thread


----------



## Corwin Cross (Feb 7, 2011)

Nekos don't assrape plush animals.

EDIT: Ninja'd.


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Feb 7, 2011)

Neko's aren't quite as pervy as furries. Since they're more about the anime stuff.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 7, 2011)

The Anarchectomy said:


> Neko's aren't quite as pervy as furries. Since they're more about the anime stuff.


 I wouldn't be so sure about that.
Anime is just as perverted as furry.


----------



## Xenke (Feb 7, 2011)

The Anarchectomy said:


> Neko's aren't quite as pervy as furries. Since they're more about the anime stuff.


 
Same level of perversion, different focus.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 7, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Same level of perversion, different focus.


 
Yet "Bad Dragon" ties the two fandoms together. It is a shame.


----------



## Dodger Greywing (Feb 7, 2011)

Get your fucking kemonomimi out of my furry, Goddammit. We don't need that weaboo shit here; take it back to deviantART.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 7, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> They should be hugged and treated with respect.



Hahahahaha. Good one.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 7, 2011)

dodgerwolf said:


> Get your fucking kemonomimi out of my furry, Goddammit. We don't need that weaboo shit here; take it back to deviantART.


 I find it annoying they took over DA.
Drawing anime = popularity on Da.
Drawing ecchi = even more popular.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 7, 2011)

neko's belong to anime, and its not giving animal ears and tails isnt anthro


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 7, 2011)

Skystrider said:


> So I came across some Neko's and they seem alot like furries in several ways, so what all are the differences between Neko's and Furry?


 
I thought the difference was clearly visible when you look at them. A neko is a human with cat ears and tail, whereas a furry is an animal that is given human characteristics. A neko is already mostly human, you can;t give humans something they already have, therefore neko's are not furry.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 7, 2011)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I thought the difference was clearly visible when you look at them. A neko is a human with cat ears and tail, whereas a furry is an animal that is given human characteristics. A neko is already mostly human, you can;t give humans something they already have, therefore neko's are not furry.


 The short version is this-


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 7, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> The short version is this-



Either the OP is a complete noob to the whole furry thing, or the OP just hasn't lurked enough, or the OP just isn't very bright.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 7, 2011)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Either the OP is a complete noob to the whole furry thing, or the OP just hasn't lurked enough, or the OP just isn't very bright.


 can we go with A with a side of C?


----------



## Oovie (Feb 7, 2011)

Googling Neko and that definitely doesn't look like furry.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm pretty sure we had a discussion like that about two or so monthes ago.

Every subject possible in the den has already been discussed and raped, even though I doubt somebody made "What is your favorite dog food yogurt" etc.

Also guys, the humans with the ears are not the same "Nekos" that OP seems to talk about. I'm pretty sure there's enough porn of it in 2chan to understand.
Only term I heard for HWE is "Nekomimi" which does actually mean "Cat ears" or so, don't mix it.

Even though all weaboo in the world is still not as sinful as the furry fandom, they should not be merged, especially not in a yiffbath like FA.
Although, I'll respect any oppurnity of inheriting it inside here just to turn people mad.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Feb 7, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> They are _weeaboos_. _Weeaboos_ must be killed with fire.
> 
> Furries are *NOT* _weeaboos_. They should be hugged and treated with respect.
> 
> /end thread


 Then how come 99% of all furry art reeks of animu?


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 7, 2011)

Kellie Gator said:


> Then how come 99% of all furry art reeks of animu?


 
Because we were not vigilant enough to cull them when they started posting.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 7, 2011)

Kellie Gator said:


> Then how come 99% of all furry art reeks of animu?


 
Many furries are past anime artists or people who came from anime artsites and were exposed to similliar art that is furry.
If it starts with one furry who likes animu, he can go to a normal art site and spread it from there - there are many anime art sites, obviously more than furry ones, and it's not that of a hard journey to spread it. If you want to oppose it, just go to CN and post porn.

If 99% of the fandom reeks of horrible things you don't like, where do you find hope? Where is the light in this fandom?
I wouldn't stay in a place in which 99% of it's qualities are of a group opposed to me.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 7, 2011)

Satellite One said:


> Every subject possible in the den has already been discussed and raped, even though I doubt somebody made "What is your favorite dog food yogurt" etc.


 You're just begging for me to do this?


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 7, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> You're just begging for me to do this?


 
It would surprise no one.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 7, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> It would surprise no one.


 Is parodying myself parodying myself a paradox?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 7, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Is parodying myself parodying myself a paradox?


 
I dare you to make such thread. :v


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 7, 2011)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I dare you to make such thread. :v


 I have to log off to get ready for class.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 7, 2011)

Kellie Gator said:


> Then how come 99% of all furry art reeks of animu?


 because no one does cartoons no more :V, HAVE YOU SEEN A CARTOON THESE DAYS


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 7, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Is parodying myself parodying myself a paradox?


 
No, just a double negative. Might as well work out.


Crysix Fousen said:


> because no one does cartoons no more :V, HAVE YOU SEEN A CARTOON THESE DAYS


 
The japaneez are making american cartoons you know
it invades your brain like plagas, who knows about pns and what they'll make next.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Feb 7, 2011)

Satellite One said:


> Many furries are past anime artists or people who came from anime artsites and were exposed to similliar art that is furry.
> If it starts with one furry who likes animu, he can go to a normal art site and spread it from there - there are many anime art sites, obviously more than furry ones, and it's not that of a hard journey to spread it. If you want to oppose it, just go to CN and post porn.
> 
> If 99% of the fandom reeks of horrible things you don't like, where do you find hope? Where is the light in this fandom?
> I wouldn't stay in a place in which 99% of it's qualities are of a group opposed to me.


I'll be honest and say I'm staying because furry fandom is the only place where I can find the type of porn that's relevant to my interests, even it's only about 1% of all the art. :3



Crysix Fousen said:


> because no one does cartoons no more :V, HAVE YOU SEEN A CARTOON THESE DAYS


 There's that new Looney Tunes Show they're making...




Which will probably suck. :[


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 7, 2011)

Kellie Gator said:


> I'll be honest and say I'm staying because furry fandom is the only place where I can find the type of porn that's relevant to my interests, even it's only about 1% of all the art. :3


There is more furry porn than actual furries, I anticipate.

So yes, if there is one person like you in the fandom, expect to have twice as much art of the favorited porn.

but cartoon porn? Even that stands for CP!


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 7, 2011)

First off, you mean an anthro.

Second, a neko just has cat ears, a cat tail, and that disgusting mary-sue weaboo look on it's face. An anthro is just an animal person, in the simplest of definitions.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Feb 8, 2011)

Satellite One said:


> but cartoon porn? Even that stands for CP!


 And that's what makes it so much more delicious!


----------



## Ratte (Feb 8, 2011)

Other than the ears and occasional tail, kemonomimis are pretty much nothing like furries.


----------



## Taralack (Feb 8, 2011)

_Do not use the N word -Corto_


----------



## Willow (Feb 8, 2011)

Nekos and all other kemonomimis just have cat ears and a tail in most cases with a few other animal accessories like fake paws and feet and a collar. 

Edit: Furries, they're predominantly animal with human traits. They're basically opposites. 

It's also nice to point out that a lot kemonomimis are little boys and girls and the people who indulge in this or at least in a sexual manner usually have a loli/shota fetish. ha


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 8, 2011)

Kellie Gator said:


> And that's what makes it so much more delicious!


 
DeliciousCP anyone?
Hopefully he doesn't find interest in both porntopics. Three(and more to come) of his kind already turned out to be a full fetish on furries, so every step is crucial.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Feb 8, 2011)

Satellite One said:


> DeliciousCP anyone?


 Who the fuck is this?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 8, 2011)

Kellie Gator said:


> Who the fuck is this?


 
A retired ytpmvr that is now known as "SkyIark". Many people in this community add "CP" to their names, with the most known by them is MilkshakemanCP, who was banned for copyright violation. Renard, the amazing furry that makes samplemusic, made a song about MilkshakemanCP, for example. 

Nothing but offtopic bullshit, you know, but for the reference of CP and delicious...


----------



## Dodger Greywing (Feb 8, 2011)

Toraneko said:


>


 This is still depressingly animu. WTF that muzzle on the last two.

And 2 is still too kemonomimi for my tastes.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 8, 2011)

To show a DIRECT difference in furries and Nekos.... I present you with a face to face moving diagram. Fast forward to 1:50 for the best example. 

[video=youtube;iWfEXJyTUT8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iWfEXJyTUT8[/video]


If you cannot tell the difference- leave now.


----------



## Darkfoxx (Feb 20, 2011)

Furry is a mix of humans and animals. Neko is a mix of humans and animals. The fans behave the same. Buth furry and neko porn feature the same fetishes. And it's fun to call neko 'furry light' to annoy the people who always post this 'percentage' image (the four 'stages' one) to somehow prove that furry and neko are OH SO DIFFERENT from eachother.

and the above vid posted by Dinosaurdammit says exactly nothing. Except that the person in the fursuit has a fursuit as opposed to the people only sporting tails and ears having only a tail and ears. Or is the point maybe that the one in the fursuit is furry because of the fursuit and the other people are not furry because they have no fursuit....?


----------



## JDFox (Feb 20, 2011)

Can't we just agree that we're all fecking weird?  And leave it at that...


----------



## Blutide (Feb 20, 2011)

Think of furry, but tame when it comes to neko.


Well at least I do...


----------



## Blutide (Feb 20, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> To show a DIRECT difference in furries and Nekos.... I present you with a face to face moving diagram. Fast forward to 1:50 for the best example.
> 
> [video=youtube;iWfEXJyTUT8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iWfEXJyTUT8[/video]
> 
> ...




AHahhahaha

thats so cute lol, and cool


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 20, 2011)

The difference is simple. Furry is about anthropomorphizing animals. Neko is about zoomorphisizing people. For those who don't know the meanings of the words I'll give it to you simple style.

Furry = taking animals making them human-like
Neko = taking humans and making them animal like


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 20, 2011)

darkfoxx said:


> Furry is a mix of humans and animals. Neko is a mix of humans and animals. The fans behave the same. Buth furry and neko porn feature the same fetishes. And it's fun to call neko 'furry light' to annoy the people who always post this 'percentage' image (the four 'stages' one) to somehow prove that furry and neko are OH SO DIFFERENT from eachother.
> 
> and the above vid posted by Dinosaurdammit says exactly nothing. Except that the person in the fursuit has a fursuit as opposed to the people only sporting tails and ears having only a tail and ears. Or is the point maybe that the one in the fursuit is furry because of the fursuit and the other people are not furry because they have no fursuit....?



Only a dumbass can't see the difference. :v

An anthro or "furry" has a full fur coat, paws, tail, animal head a neko just sports a tail and ears. They are NOTHING alike.


----------



## Darkfoxx (Feb 21, 2011)

What would you say Felicia from Darkstalkers is? Neko or furry? Human head, cat ears, patches of fur, paws, tail... 
Same goes for that catgirl from Words worth. Also patches of fur here and there on human skin, she even has whiskers if I remember correctly.

The difference isnt always as clear as black and white, there are many many shades of grey.

As far as the posted video goes. The girl is not furry because she's not wearing a full fursuit? Then I guess im not furry eiher because I dont have a fursuit...


----------



## Willow (Feb 21, 2011)

darkfoxx said:


> What would you say Felicia from Darkstalkers is? Neko or furry? Human head, cat ears, patches of fur, paws, tail...


 Felicia's pretty neko.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 21, 2011)

darkfoxx said:


> What would you say Felicia from Darkstalkers is? Neko or furry? Human head, cat ears, patches of fur, paws, tail...
> Same goes for that catgirl from Words worth. Also patches of fur here and there on human skin, she even has whiskers if I remember correctly.
> 
> The difference isnt always as clear as black and white, there are many many shades of grey.
> ...


 
If it does not resemble an animal with a human body shape IE: the feral animal only bipedial then it is a neko. If it is a wolf that walks upright on two legs- digigrade or not it is a furry.


----------



## LLiz (Feb 21, 2011)

Wow, I didn't really know that Neko existed till now, when I see people like that I just think that they were lazy fursuiters 
Now I know better


----------



## Nyxneko (Feb 21, 2011)

Huh, I didn't know there was a difference either...


----------



## Flatline (Feb 21, 2011)

darkfoxx said:


> What would you say Felicia from Darkstalkers is?



Disgusting.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 21, 2011)

darkfoxx said:


> What would you say Felicia from Darkstalkers is? Neko or furry? Human head, cat ears, patches of fur, paws, tail...
> Same goes for that catgirl from Words worth. Also patches of fur here and there on human skin, she even has whiskers if I remember correctly.
> 
> The difference isnt always as clear as black and white, there are many many shades of grey.
> ...



They are both neko's. The fur doesn't cover their WHOLE body, as in head to foot, only patches. Stop trying to class something as furry when it clearly isn't.


----------



## Darkfoxx (Feb 21, 2011)

Clearly our opinions on the matter differ. I say there's a lot of grayscale in between furry and neko, and tho they are at ends of the spectrum different, there is definately a relation between the two.

I mention Felicia because in your definition she falls right in between the cracks of what you describe as either fully neko or fully furry in that she indeed has patches of fur, not on her whole body, and she has paws instead of feet and hands. She's about halfway between furry and neko. That's my point.

I stand my my earlier statement, neko is 'furry' light. Stop trying to class something as clearly not furry while it isnt that clear.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 21, 2011)

darkfoxx said:


> Clearly our opinions on the matter differ. I say there's a lot of grayscale in between furry and neko, and tho they are at ends of the spectrum different, there is definately a relation between the two.
> 
> I mention Felicia because in your definition she falls right in between the cracks of what you describe as either fully neko or fully furry in that she indeed has patches of fur, not on her whole body, and she has paws instead of feet and hands. She's about halfway between furry and neko. That's my point.
> 
> I stand my my earlier statement, neko is 'furry' light. Stop trying to class something as clearly not furry while it isnt that clear.



Neko's are a japanese invention, they are nothing to do with furry whatsoever, not the cons, not the art, not the cartoons, nothing.


----------



## Dodger Greywing (Feb 21, 2011)

And Felicia still has a human face. Really hairy people don't count as furries, so why should some animu chick with patches of fur count as a furry?

Furry and kemonomimi developed separately, thus, they are _different_.


----------



## Darkfoxx (Feb 21, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> It's people like you who give the fandom a reputation. You should crawl back under the rock you came from.



Lol. It was like this when I found it. The reputation has nothing to do with my opinions, sorry to burst your bubble.
And being as 'friendly' as you are sure isnt helping people like furries better.


----------



## Icky (Feb 21, 2011)

Why, yes, nekos and furries are both "aweful".


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 21, 2011)

darkfoxx said:


> And being as 'friendly' as you are sure isnt helping people like furries better.


 Anthro-The anthropomorphic characters.
Furries-The fans.

Felicia isn't furry, she's neko.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 21, 2011)

darkfoxx said:


> Lol. It was like this when I found it. The reputation has nothing to do with my opinions, sorry to burst your bubble.
> And being as 'friendly' as you are sure isnt helping people like furries better.



Here we have a user who thinks that disagreeing with their opinion is not being friendly. :v

I'm done, I'm not debating with someone who can't tell the difference between a furry and a Neko. Especially when the differences stand out like a sore thumb.


----------



## Darkfoxx (Feb 21, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> Here we have a user who thinks that disagreeing with their opinion is not being friendly. :v


 
No, I dont care you disagree with me. Telling me to crawl back under my rock is the thing that I see as unfriendly. Im amazed I have to explain that.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 21, 2011)

darkfoxx said:


> No, I dont care you disagree with me. Telling me to crawl back under my rock is the thing that I see as unfriendly. Im amazed I have to explain that.


 
To be fair running around with a mindset that you'll pretty much ignore what "Furry" is supposed to logically mean just to call anything you see fit furry is unfriendly in a sense. It creates bad blood and hostility with other people, especially non-furries who don't like how some of the furry fandom insists on blanket labeling stuff and kind of throwing out artists/creators rights.


----------



## Zydala (Feb 21, 2011)

it's so hard fitting in sometimes if you like kemonomimi

furries are like "that's not furry"

but you post it anywhere else and everyone immediately says it's furry art

:[ wat do

(I agree that kemonomimi isn't really "furry" though)


----------



## Nyxneko (Feb 21, 2011)

In my opinion they're different branches of the same thing, and not that different at that.


----------



## Kibou (Feb 22, 2011)

Neko: Animu people with ears and tails
Furry: Animals with human characteristics


----------



## Darkfoxx (Feb 22, 2011)

Trpdwarf said:


> To be fair running around with a mindset that you'll pretty much ignore what "Furry" is supposed to logically mean just to call anything you see fit furry is unfriendly in a sense. It creates bad blood and hostility with other people, especially non-furries who don't like how some of the furry fandom insists on blanket labeling stuff and kind of throwing out artists/creators rights.


 
To be fair, I never stated that neko is furry. Which is what squirrelboy seems to have misunderstood when he flew off the handle and started with the namecalling. I merely argued that while on their respective sides of the spectrum they are different yes, they also share similarities, and that in between it can get a bit hazy in where exactly the border between furry and neko lies. I mentioned Felicia from Darkstalkers as an example to point out that not all neko's have *just* tail and ears on a completely human appearence, but that there are examples where it goes further and further in the direction of furry. It's not always clear cut and a difference of night and day, black or white, 1 or 0. There are many greyscales, just like about everything else.

And my calling neko 'furry light' is, as I stated in my first post, just for shits and giggles to toss around to see weeaboo's go OMFG IT IS SO NOT TEH FURRY! whilst foaming at the mouth. Kind of the reaction that Randy gave, tho I had not expected junvinile namecalling from someone here. Maybe I should have lurked a little more, I could have expected it of course.
(
Also, if you widen the spectrum from complete human to complete (feral) animal... Both neko and furry are in the grey area in between. The image of the five steps posted earlier, should have had a step more on the left side, completely human, as the far right, completely anima, was included. And step 2 is what I was talking about, was titled 'semi furry'. Some would argue that that is still neko, as per the Felicia example. Others would say that it's furry. Im not the only one who's uncertain what some examples really are.

Lastly, namecalling is simply uncalled for in any situation. It's almost as if this is /b/... or highschool. And aren't we supposed to be above that?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 22, 2011)

darkfoxx said:


> To be fair, I never stated that neko is furry. Which is what squirrelboy seems to have misunderstood when he flew off the handle and started with the namecalling. I merely argued that while on their respective sides of the spectrum they are different yes, they also share similarities, and that in between it can get a bit hazy in where exactly the border between furry and neko lies. I mentioned Felicia from Darkstalkers as an example to point out that not all neko's have *just* tail and ears on a completely human appearence, but that there are examples where it goes further and further in the direction of furry. It's not always clear cut and a difference of night and day, black or white, 1 or 0. There are many greyscales, just like about everything else.



Please point out to me where I called you any names. 

There are no "greyscales" as you keep saying, Neko was invented by the japanese, it is completely different group. 



> And my calling neko 'furry light' is, as I stated in my first post, just for shits and giggles to toss around to see weeaboo's go OMFG IT IS SO NOT TEH FURRY! whilst foaming at the mouth. Kind of the reaction that Randy gave, tho I had not expected junvinile namecalling from someone here. Maybe I should have lurked a little more, I could have expected it of course.


Again, please quote as to where I actually called you any juvenile names.

And you just contradicted yourself, you said in the first part I quoted that you didn't call them furry, yet in this quote you are calling them "furry light"

Also, if you widen the spectrum from complete human to complete (feral) animal... Both neko and furry are in the grey area in between. The image of the five steps posted earlier, should have had a step more on the left side, completely human, as the far right, completely anima, was included. And step 2 is what I was talking about, was titled 'semi furry'. Some would argue that that is still neko, as per the Felicia example. Others would say that it's furry. Im not the only one who's uncertain what some examples really are.



> Lastly, namecalling is simply uncalled for in any situation. It's almost as if this is /b/... or highschool. And aren't we supposed to be above that?


I'm going to read over my posts, because apart from telling you to crawl back under a rock, I am not aware I called you any names.

EDIT: If you are referring to "dumbass" in my first post in this thread, it wasn't a direct reference to you.


----------



## Darkfoxx (Feb 22, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> Please point out to me where I called you any names.



V



Randy-Darkshade said:


> I'm going to read over my posts, because apart from telling you to crawl back under a rock, I am not aware I called you any names.





Randy-Darkshade said:


> There are no "greyscales" as you keep saying, Neko was invented by the japanese, it is completely different group.



The Japanese also invented furry in their own way. They call it kemono. If you concider the location where something was invented of any importance. I dont...



Randy-Darkshade said:


> Again, please quote as to where I actually called you any juvenile names.



You already quoted yourself for me.



Randy-Darkshade said:


> And you just contradicted yourself, you said in the first part I quoted that you didn't call them furry, yet in this quote you are calling them "furry light"



*facepalm* I'll quote myself here, just to be clear. "For SHITS AND GIGGLES to see weeaboos"  etc.



Randy-Darkshade said:


> I'm going to read over my posts, because apart from telling you to _crawl back under a rock_, I am not aware I called you any names.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 22, 2011)

darkfoxx said:


> *facepalm* I'll quote myself here, just to be clear. "For SHITS AND GIGGLES to see weeaboos"  etc.



Firstly. I'd like to point out that I am not a weaboo. Secondly I told you to do something, not call you a name.

Thirdly I edited my post to remove that sentence. Looking back it did seem a bit un called for regardless.


----------



## Darkfoxx (Feb 22, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> Firstly. I'd like to point out that I am not a weaboo.
> 
> I realize that. I didnt expect it to work on non weeaboos as well. But the key here was shits and giggles. Not the weeaboo part.
> 
> ...


----------



## K.A.I.S.E.R- X (Feb 22, 2011)

Up until now I have never herd of a Neko. Sounds like a Newgrounds flash game lol.


----------



## MrWolfeh (Feb 22, 2011)

I wouldn't say neko is a weeaboo thing, it's certainly a big thing in anime, especially these days with every second anime being moe -.-


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 22, 2011)

Just because a catgirl has ears and a tail does not make it furry.
Felicia from DarkStalkers and Uriko from Bloody Roar are NOT furry. They are Nekoes.


----------



## Dodger Greywing (Feb 22, 2011)

It's spelled "juvenile". That's been driving me nuts through this whole thread.

And there's no "gray scale". Weaboos don't want to be associated with furries, and furries don't want to be associated with animu, so keep them separate for the sake of everyone's blood pressure.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 22, 2011)

darkfoxx said:


> To be fair, I never stated that neko is furry. Which is what squirrelboy seems to have misunderstood when he flew off the handle and started with the namecalling. I merely argued that while on their respective sides of the spectrum they are different yes, they also share similarities, and that in between it can get a bit hazy in where exactly the border between furry and neko lies. I mentioned Felicia from Darkstalkers as an example to point out that not all neko's have *just* tail and ears on a completely human appearence, but that there are examples where it goes further and further in the direction of furry. It's not always clear cut and a difference of night and day, black or white, 1 or 0. There are many greyscales, just like about everything else.
> 
> And my calling neko 'furry light' is, as I stated in my first post, just for shits and giggles to toss around to see weeaboo's go OMFG IT IS SO NOT TEH FURRY! whilst foaming at the mouth. Kind of the reaction that Randy gave, tho I had not expected junvinile namecalling from someone here. Maybe I should have lurked a little more, I could have expected it of course.
> (
> ...



You are claiming there is some gray scale or in-between. There are very little similarities at all to start with and there is certainly no in-between. 

When someone decides to make something furry they take something that is not human and add human. When someone decides to make something neko, or like neko they take human and add animal. There is a world of difference there leaving little room for a gray area. That aside don't sit here and act all high and mighty because over one simple post you flew off the handle yourself with insults. So so much for there needing to be "no juvenile name-calling" when you were quick to do the same thing yourself. Pro-tip: hold yourself to the same standard you hold others.

That said let me offer you a simple way to view furry so as to avoid these confusing and silly arguments of "Is it furry or isn't it".

Lets start with something I've said before and I'll say it again.
All furry is anthro-animal.
Not all anthro-animal is furry.
Something is furry when it is made by/for furries, and involve anthro-animals.

Quite a few highly intelligent people here in FAF go by this and it makes sense. It leaves little room to incite bad blood with other fandoms and also acknowledges artists/creators rights over their own content. So instead of looking at the so called grayscale lets look at intent. What Darkstalkers intended for? Was it intended to cater to furries or made by furries? If no than by default the answer is no. So think about that. Makes things simple and it makes sense.


----------



## Nyxneko (Feb 22, 2011)

You say that just because two similar things originate in different places they cease being similar? That's a very odd view to take if you ask me.

A little segue here: How annoyed, if at all, do nekos at a furry con make you?


----------



## Nekomimi (Feb 22, 2011)

Furries are anthros (like Mickey Mouse and Whinnie the Pooh) Nekos are just humans with ears and a tail. 
So you could call a neko a really obese star wars nerd wearing ears and a tail at a comic convention?
_No. _
That is _not _a furry. (Despite my displayed forum username...)
Furries are cool. 
Nekos are nekos.
So there.


----------



## 8-bit (Feb 22, 2011)

So much hate for anime ;__;


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 22, 2011)

Nyxneko said:


> You say that just because two similar things originate in different places they cease being similar? That's a very odd view to take if you ask me.
> 
> A little segue here: How annoyed, if at all, do nekos at a furry con make you?



Someone clearly blew over every point made in this thread.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Feb 22, 2011)

My brother went as a neko for HALLOWEEN, when he was 5.


----------



## Machine (Feb 22, 2011)

Dr. Durr said:


> My brother went as a neko for HALLOWEEN, when he was 5.


Are you sure he wasn't just... a cat?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 22, 2011)

Moth said:


> Are you sure he wasn't just... a cat?


 
Or a furry. :v


----------



## Dr. Durr (Feb 22, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> Or a furry. :v


 
We were lazy, so we just bought ears and a tail.


----------



## Alucardo3 (Feb 22, 2011)

omg, is it just me or do people only come on here when they are uptight and closedminded...??


----------



## Octa (Feb 22, 2011)

Alucardo3 said:


> omg, is it just me or do people only come on here when they are uptight and closedminded...??


 False, just intolerant and generally bored.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 22, 2011)

Alucardo3 said:


> omg, is it just me or do people only come on here when they are uptight and closedminded...??


 
I'd say it's just you. People here are not generally uptight or close minded. They're just a different kind of furry...saner for the most part.


----------



## Dodger Greywing (Feb 22, 2011)

Alucardo3 said:


> omg, is it just me or do people only come on here when they are uptight and closedminded...??


 No, we're just not a hugbox. Deal wif it.


----------



## HillyRoars (Feb 22, 2011)

Neko= OMG LOOK IT ME SO CUTE CUTE ME INNOCENT CUTE
Furry= YIFF YIFF MURR PURR PURR

This is what I understand. :|




Both: LOOKY AT WHAT I CAN DRAW!


----------



## Zanzi (Feb 22, 2011)

Neko: Human with a tail and ears.
Furry/Anthro: Animal with human qualities, such as bipedal instead of quadrupedal.


----------



## Octa (Feb 22, 2011)

Zanzi said:


> Neko: Human with a tail and ears.
> Furry/Anthro: Animal with human qualities, such as bipedal instead of quadrupedal.


 and don't forget the mayonnaise.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 23, 2011)

Octavarium said:


> False, just intolerant and generally bored.


 
Outside of FAF to other furry forums, we are a bunch of intolerant hatemongering moralfags.
To a few troll sites, we are the sane furs (Oxymoron). 
But no, we have opinion. If having an opinion makes me an intolerant douchefag, then I guess I am.


----------



## Darkfoxx (Feb 23, 2011)

Judging by intent is quite a good way to look at it. Tho some of my anthro artwork from before I discovered the furry fandom, in that line of thinking, would not be furry. Because I did not intend it to be furry or for furries, as I had no idea such a thing existed. Yet it's no different from my artwork I draw today. Maybe only in quality, I improved a fair bit over the years hehe.

also, posting Disney anthro characters ((for example) screenshots even, so not intended to be furry) automatically gets the label furry stuck to it by non furries all over. Same with other anthro art made by artists on DA that insist they're not furry art. Yet looks and feels and smells and sounds the same as any random furry art on FA.

Just saying, not everyone is fully clear on what can and should be called furry and what isn't or doesn't, the same goes for neko. As someone earlier in this thread also pointed out, something that is labeled neko here or on other sites and forums, gets the label furry elsewhere. There definately seems to be some kind of an overlap to more then a few people.


----------



## Cute_Wolfy (Feb 23, 2011)

i ll go out of my way and post...
<BROOKLYN RAGE>
THEY FUCKING SUCK!!!!! FURRIES ARE NOTHING LIKE THEM... THEY ARE JUST VIRGIN ANIME FUNS WHO JUST LIKE ANIMAL ACCESSORIES THAT IS NOT FURRY!!!EVERYTHING NEKOS DO IS UGLY SLUTTY AND UGLY AND TARGETING VIRGIN, THEY SUUUUCK AND LOOK RIDICULOUS
FURRY=FUR FUCKING EVERYWHERE. SO STOP DEFILING THE AWESOMENESS OF FURRIES WITH THAT UGLY HUMAN FEMALE 13 YEAR OLD SLUTTY WHORE
</BROOKLYN RAGE>
they just suck, i have seen it agian but didnt know they are group, they suck
and in case u didnt get it, they suck

Furry characters look cool
Neko characters look ugly slutty horrible and must die and tehy suck



CannonFodder said:


> The short version is this-


 only the last option is furry, the others are human apes with some fur... nothing more
Animal face=furry not human face with fur


----------



## maria-mar (Feb 23, 2011)

Question: are Thundercats furry or neko?


----------



## Cute_Wolfy (Feb 23, 2011)

maria-mar said:


> Question: are Thundercats furry or neko?


they are ugly humans with some fur, they suck, they are horrible aka neko


----------



## maria-mar (Feb 23, 2011)

Baawww *sad face* 
Well at least Snarf is definitly something... furrier x)


----------



## IBrokeTheSun (Feb 23, 2011)

For all intents and purposes, they're the same. Nekos have animal characteristics such as ears, tails, and occasionally paws. Why bother discerning between the two if they are so similar, just one has full-on fur and the other does not? It just seems like an excuse for anime fanboys to fawn over them without being dangerously labeled a furry.


----------



## Cute_Wolfy (Feb 23, 2011)

IBrokeTheSun said:


> For all intents and purposes, they're the same. Nekos have animal characteristics such as ears, tails, and occasionally paws. Why bother discerning between the two if they are so similar, just one has full-on fur and the other does not? It just seems like an excuse for anime fanboys to fawn over them without being dangerously labeled a furry.


 CAUSE THEY ARE 2 DIFFERENT THINKS, BECAUSE THEY HAVE SOME SIMILARITIES IT DOESNT MEAN THEY ARE THE SAME...
Humans with ugly anime part that watch anime are nowhere near as animals with human skeleton and some other characteristics
Furry characters look awesome, neko characters look ugly, its disgusting


----------



## Darkfoxx (Feb 23, 2011)

Cute_Wolfy said:


> CAUSE THEY ARE 2 DIFFERENT THINKS, BECAUSE THEY HAVE SOME SIMILARITIES IT DOESNT MEAN THEY ARE THE SAME...
> Humans with ugly anime part that watch anime are nowhere near as animals with human skeleton and some other characteristics
> Furry characters look awesome, neko characters look ugly, its disgusting


 
Somewhere out there there are hundreds of anime fans which share your opinion, only with the slight difference that they think it's the furry thing that is disgusting. There's no real reason to get so worked up about it tho.


----------



## Cute_Wolfy (Feb 23, 2011)

darkfoxx said:


> Somewhere out there there are hundreds of anime fans which share your opinion, only with the slight difference that they think it's the furry thing that is disgusting. There's no real reason to get so worked up about it tho.


 I know, and i dont care. I care when ppl call the nekos furries(they are not effing furries)..., its insulting to the awesome furry characters

Plus from the begginign i hated those half fur stuff or just animal accessories... half man half animal is ugly.... Animal with human skeleton is cool xD


----------



## IBrokeTheSun (Feb 23, 2011)

Cute_Wolfy said:


> I know, and i dont care. I care when ppl call the nekos furries(they are not effing furries)..., its insulting to the awesome furry characters
> 
> Plus from the begginign i hated those half fur stuff or just animal accessories... half man half animal is ugly.... Animal with human skeleton is cool xD


Oh my, I insulted an art style by making a logical comparison. There's not many differences at all between the two, it makes sense to couple nekos with furry art.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 23, 2011)

IBrokeTheSun said:


> For all intents and purposes, they're the same. Nekos have animal characteristics such as ears, tails, and occasionally paws. Why bother discerning between the two if they are so similar, just one has full-on fur and the other does not? It just seems like an excuse for anime fanboys to fawn over them without being dangerously labeled a furry.


 
Keyword in red and bolded for your convenience:
Nekos are considered to be *
Zoomorphic*, not Anthro. You are adding animal qualities such as ears and a tail to a human. 

That is all.


----------



## Cute_Wolfy (Feb 23, 2011)

IBrokeTheSun said:


> Oh my, I insulted an art style by making a logical comparison. There's not many differences at all between the two, it makes sense to couple nekos with furry art.


 
Hmm cats and dogs have few differences, why we dont call them all dogs??
Really both groups are under the wierdo category, but they are not the same


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 24, 2011)

IBrokeTheSun said:


> Oh my, I insulted an art style by making a logical comparison. There's not many differences at all between the two, it makes sense to couple nekos with furry art.


 
"tht chik i saw at teh anime con drssed liek cat-women from batman, she's ttly a furry cuz she hz cat ears!!111!!!11!!!ONE"

Just because a human in an artistic medium has Zoomorphic qualities (Ears tail and cat-like paws) does not make it furry.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 24, 2011)

IBrokeTheSun said:


> Oh my, I insulted an art style by making a logical comparison. There's not many differences at all between the two, it makes sense to couple nekos with furry art.



This should be added to the "why we rage" thread in the den as a reason why we rage. Stupidity. When noobs can't tell the difference between something that is zoomorphic and something that is anthro.

Zoomorphic: A human that is given a little animal characteristics, mostly a tail and ears.

Anthropomorphic: An animal given human characteristics. 

One of the biggest differences is the fact that a furry looks rather like an animal, but walks on two legs instead of four (though in some cases they can walk on four) have a head just like the animal it is based on, and full body of fur.

A neko on the other hand is mostly human by appearance, with the addition of cat ears and tail. 



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> "tht chik i saw at teh anime con drssed liek cat-women from batman, she's ttly a furry cuz she hz cat ears!!111!!!11!!!ONE"
> 
> Just because a human in an artistic medium has Zoomorphic qualities (Ears tail and cat-like paws) does not make it furry.



Noobs wonder why they get raged at, well the above post is a good example.


----------



## Oovie (Feb 24, 2011)

Cute_Wolfy said:


> Hmm cats and dogs have few differences, why we dont call them all dogs??


 If I didn't go back a page and read why you came to this conclusion, you would have blown my mind. But we should definitely call them both cats, because they come first in the alphabet!


----------



## Cute_Wolfy (Feb 24, 2011)

Oovie said:


> If I didn't go back a page and read why you came to this conclusion, you would have blown my mind. But we should definitely call them both cats, because they come first in the alphabet!


 I agree, they should be called dogs because they are first at alphabet xD
But rly its like comparing werewolves(not the half fur monkeys with big teeth we see in movies like underworld... i mean full fur, wolf face)
to humans that wear wolf ears... its kinda OBVIOUS


new one... It isnt furry till face=animal face(hair are allowed) but the third option is just a human facepaint and not a furry because the skeleton of the face is sitll human


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 24, 2011)

Cute_Wolfy said:


> new one... It isnt furry till face=animal face(hair are allowed) but the third option is just a human facepaint and not a furry because the skeleton of the face is sitll human


 
Hence Zoomorphism.


----------



## IBrokeTheSun (Feb 24, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> This should be added to the "why we rage" thread in the den as a reason why we rage. Stupidity. When noobs can't tell the difference between something that is zoomorphic and something that is anthro.
> 
> Zoomorphic: A human that is given a little animal characteristics, mostly a tail and ears.
> 
> ...


You can sit on your high horse all you want buddy, but this is an entirely subjective topic, since it's art. To me, neko and furry art are both one and the same; I consider neko art to be furry art.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 24, 2011)

IBrokeTheSun said:


> You can sit on your high horse all you want buddy, but this is an entirely subjective topic, since it's art. To me, neko and furry art are both one and the same; I consider neko art to be furry art.



This is why noobs are considered dumb. You break an explanation down, you simplify an explanation, explaining all the differences, over and over again, and yet it still just flies straight over their heads. just ZIIIIIIIIP straight over, doesn't even manage to get in through one ear.

This is also why non furries dislike furries, because some furries just love to class everything they see as being furry PURELY based on the fact it has ears and a tail. You would be the type of person who, if you saw someone walking down the street wearing tail and a pair of ears, would instantly call them a furry without considering the fact that they might be a weeaboo, an anime fan, or something else.

Yes, I'm speaking in general terms here.


----------



## IBrokeTheSun (Feb 24, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> This is why noobs are considered dumb. You break an explanation down, you simplify an explanation, explaining all the differences, over and over again, and yet it still just flies straight over their heads. just ZIIIIIIIIP straight over, doesn't even manage to get in through one ear.
> 
> This is also why non furries dislike furries, because some furries just love to class everything they see as being furry PURELY based on the fact it has ears and a tail. You would be the type of person who, if you saw someone walking down the street wearing tail and a pair of ears, would instantly call them a furry without considering the fact that they might be a weeaboo, an anime fan, or something else.
> 
> Yes, I'm speaking in general terms here.


 Fine, it makes sense that a neko is a human with animal characteristics and a furry is an animal with human characteristics.

But, you should probably lay off the "wow noobs are so dumb they never listen" because it's pompous and unnecessary. All it does it make you look like a pretentious idiot who likes to boost their own ego by claiming superiority over people just because they're new. Stop.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 24, 2011)

IBrokeTheSun said:


> Fine, it makes sense that a neko is a human with animal characteristics and a furry is an animal with human characteristics.
> 
> But, you should probably lay off the "wow noobs are so dumb they never listen" because it's pompous and unnecessary. All it does it make you look like a pretentious idiot who likes to boost their own ego by claiming superiority over people just because they're new. Stop.




Seriously, you are just basing your opinion on the fact that neko's have tails and ears, and that is all. You haven't actually taken into account or broken down the facts like we have. All I have seen is "NEKO'S ARE FURRY CAUSE THEY HAVE TAILS AND EARS DERP" 

Also: I don't have an ego or a superiority complex, I'm just trying to get some people to see it from a different perspective. I just can't see how anyone can call something furry purely because it has tails and ears.


----------



## IBrokeTheSun (Feb 24, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> Seriously, you are just basing your opinion on the fact that neko's have tails and ears, and that is all. You haven't actually taken into account or broken down the facts like we have. All I have seen is "NEKO'S ARE FURRY CAUSE THEY HAVE TAILS AND EARS DERP"
> 
> Also: I don't have an ego or a superiority complex, I'm just trying to get some people to see it from a different perspective. I just can't see how anyone can call something furry purely because it has tails and ears.


 I conceded the argument already, what else do you want?


----------



## Darkfoxx (Feb 24, 2011)

Cute_Wolfy said:


> new one... It isnt furry till face=animal face(hair are allowed) but the third option is just a human facepaint and not a furry because the skeleton of the face is sitll human



Aand here's the grey area I mentioned earlier comes in. Neko fans and weeaboos will probably foam at the mouth at this particular image, to them 50% and onwards is furry and not neko anymore. Furries will probably only concider the 100% to be furry and the rest neko, and how 7chan classifies it, taking facial features and the jawline into account, the border lies between 50% and 70%. (not that 7chan should be concidered as having any sort of merit as art critics, but it makes the difference between being banhammered or not)

And that's not even with confusing matters more with the earlier posted image of the 5 step ladder, where the 2nd step was semi-furry and step 3 full out furry.
Comparing to this image, that 2nd step would be on par with 70%. Which according to the original of this image, is very furry, and here, not furry at all.

Can you see now what I mean with overlap and grey area? There are several different 'camps' that all disagree on where exactly the border between furry and neko lies, the only thing they tend to agree on is what constitutes as full out furry (100%) or only neko (10%).

Also mind, that in the above example, the 70% doesnt have a fully human skeleton anymore. Note the nose and upper lip. That is already the beginnings of a muzzle, albeit subtle.

PS Im still not saying furry=neko. Just pointing out that in between the two sides of the spectrum, there's unclarity. Again, my neko is furry light comment of earlier, should be seen more as a trolling attempt. A poor one I admit, trolling isn't my forte. (my idea of trolling is posting furry porn on 4chan, that's about as creative as I get)


----------



## Habbadax (Feb 24, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> Seriously, you are just basing your opinion on the fact that neko's have tails and ears, and that is all. You haven't actually taken into account or broken down the facts like we have. All I have seen is "NEKO'S ARE FURRY CAUSE THEY HAVE TAILS AND EARS DERP"
> 
> Also: I don't have an ego or a superiority complex, I'm just trying to get some people to see it from a different perspective. I just can't see how anyone can call something furry purely because it has tails and ears.


 
Are you arguing that art is not subjective?

Because that's really the vibe I'm gettin' here.

And, uh, trying to get people to see it from a different perspective, meanwhile calling IBTS dumb for doing the same.

That's a bit self-contradicting, don't you think?


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 24, 2011)

FFFFFFFFFFF.

Fucking newfurfags- even a MOD gave you the expressed definition of this thread. Why you new ones continue to beat a dead horse is beyond me. The issue has been addressed and addressed over and over though NONE of you seem to pick up on it. Why is this poor thread allowed to sit here in agony over your petty nitpicking. Just put the poor thing down and go back to FA which is where you came from I assume- I can only imagine you came here because of the outage. FA NEVER GET FIXED AGAIN. The forums cannot handle it.


----------



## Zydala (Feb 24, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> *
> Zoomorphic*



Yaaaay I finally have a fitting descriptive word for what I like that isn't derived from weeaboo language!

I think what has bothered me most about this argument has been how it's an anime culture vs furry culture sort of thing; I'm definitely not influenced by the 'kawaii neko-chan uguu'-ness of anime things so I was always kind of bummed that I felt lumped in with all of that

But now I feel a bit more, uh, categorized or something. haha


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 24, 2011)

Zydala said:


> Yaaaay I finally have a fitting descriptive word for what I like that isn't derived from weeaboo language!
> 
> I think what has bothered me most about this argument has been how it's an anime culture vs furry culture sort of thing; I'm definitely not influenced by the 'kawaii neko-chan uguu'-ness of anime things so I was always kind of bummed that I felt lumped in with all of that
> 
> But now I feel a bit more, uh, categorized or something. haha



Zoomorphic was mentioned before Zeke mentioned it. :v

Edit: More than once I believe.


----------



## Zydala (Feb 24, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> Zoomorphic was mentioned before Zeke mentioned it. :v
> 
> Edit: More than once I believe.


 
I know I just re-caught up on the thread now, and felt like taking the large red bold one :V it's cooler


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 24, 2011)

Zydala said:


> I know I just re-caught up on the thread now, and felt like taking the large red bold one :V it's cooler



Zeke is just cool.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 24, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> Zeke is just cool.


 
shades.jpg


----------



## Cute_Wolfy (Feb 24, 2011)

darkfoxx said:


> Aand here's the grey area I mentioned earlier comes in. Neko fans and weeaboos will probably foam at the mouth at this particular image, to them 50% and onwards is furry and not neko anymore. Furries will probably only concider the 100% to be furry and the rest neko, and how 7chan classifies it, taking facial features and the jawline into account, the border lies between 50% and 70%. (not that 7chan should be concidered as having any sort of merit as art critics, but it makes the difference between being banhammered or not)
> 
> And that's not even with confusing matters more with the earlier posted image of the 5 step ladder, where the 2nd step was semi-furry and step 3 full out furry.
> Comparing to this image, that 2nd step would be on par with 70%. Which according to the original of this image, is very furry, and here, not furry at all.
> ...



I see what u mean, although i dont really see any difference in skeleton between 50% and 70%.
Furry is 100%
Neko is 10%
The 50 and 70 percents should just be there for minorities who dont like 100% furry or neko. They are grey areas where you cant really say 100% that its furry or neko because they simply arent, they just look very close to them and are a group, just like furry and neko. The one in the middle is a new group, its just too small to have a name and live by itself so it needs to use more popular terms which might be wrong

Its a new very small genre




Randy-Darkshade said:


> Zeke is just cool.


zeke has a nice avatar xD


----------



## Alucardo3 (Feb 25, 2011)

Ok so i was wrong about people being uptight and closedminded. Most everyone here is a prideful bastard in their own way. But for the sake of staying on topic, i'll have to say, yes, nekos and furries are two different things. It doesn't even matter about there fur really, when it comes down to it, furries have a better since of; smell, footing, hearing, etc; depending on what animal the furry is based off of. Nekos do not have that and they don't tend to me more animalistic in say...sex, or fighting.


----------



## Tao (Feb 25, 2011)

A cat is fine too


----------



## Darkfoxx (Feb 25, 2011)

I have a little to add on behaviour, something that I noticed in neko's on Second Life mostly. (of course I dont know if this is the 'usual' for neko's, nor do I want this to be part of the discussion, just throwing it out there) 

SL neko's tend to behave more catlike then furries from what I've witnessed. For example, in neko clubs cat scratching posts and toys (like the really massive climbing tools) were almost 'mandatory' along with the poses and animations that come with it. Sharpening claws, cuddling up in a ball on top, and just generally the whole cat thing. There is also a slew of cat animation sets out there, so called animation overriders that change the usual standing/walking/sitting animations of the standard avatars. 
I've not really seen these typical cat toys, nor dog or other toys for that matter, in furry clubs. Furries seem to me to behave more like humans then neko's. There are of course a lot of animal related animation overriders but those seem limited, or only used by, the more feral furry avatars. Exceptions of course do exist, but generally speaking.

I haven't seen enough neko related anime to tell if this is usual or just an SL thing.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 25, 2011)

darkfoxx said:


> I have a little to add on behaviour, something that I noticed in neko's on Second Life mostly. (of course I dont know if this is the 'usual' for neko's, nor do I want this to be part of the discussion, just throwing it out there)
> 
> SL neko's tend to behave more catlike then furries from what I've witnessed. For example, in neko clubs cat scratching posts and toys (like the really massive climbing tools) were almost 'mandatory' along with the poses and animations that come with it. Sharpening claws, cuddling up in a ball on top, and just generally the whole cat thing. There is also a slew of cat animation sets out there, so called animation overriders that change the usual standing/walking/sitting animations of the standard avatars.
> I've not really seen these typical cat toys, nor dog or other toys for that matter, in furry clubs. Furries seem to me to behave more like humans then neko's. There are of course a lot of animal related animation overriders but those seem limited, or only used by, the more feral furry avatars. Exceptions of course do exist, but generally speaking.
> ...


 

If you watched a Japanese....or Wapanese cartoon, you'd notice that Nekos act catlike. 
I've seen that behavior on a few animes and cartoons, one of them would be the...retarded American Darkstalkers cartoon, The Japanese Darkstalkers, and one more Anime that I can't remember the name for the life of me...but the Teen Anime club at work played it. X.x


----------



## maria-mar (Feb 27, 2011)

Now, come on guys. You're making me want to add a neko character to my collection, just to make him/her a furry's lover. 
Aren't we suppose to be some weird pervs? Why can't we add a cat-like human to the scene? Where's the love?


----------



## Darkfoxx (Feb 27, 2011)

maria-mar said:


> Now, come on guys. You're making me want to add a neko character to my collection, just to make him/her a furry's lover.



I'd applaud that. Cute + cute = cute to the power of over 9000



maria-mar said:


> Aren't we suppose to be some weird pervs? Why can't we add a cat-like human to the scene? Where's the love?


 
I have a lot of love for both the furry and the neko kind. So I'm with you on that one  I'm still learning to draw human faces, else neko's would feature a lot more often in my gallery.

BTW, +watched ^.^


----------



## Wolfy2449 (Feb 27, 2011)

maria-mar said:


> Now, come on guys. You're making me want to add a neko character to my collection, just to make him/her a furry's lover.
> Aren't we suppose to be some weird pervs? Why can't we add a cat-like human to the scene? Where's the love?


 
1st) Furries and neko are far 2 different things. Plus i am pretty sure for most ppl believe furries look 100% better than humans generally which is enough reason to not put them together

2nd)because everyone is an unusual freak it doesnt mean they are the same category.

Personaly i loved furry characters before i even knew a furries group even existed and hated how ugly neko characters looked before i even knew they were called that way..
They are HUMANS, main reason i like furries is because they dont have human face and because animal face is epic cute and beautiful xD.


----------



## Icky (Feb 27, 2011)

Cute_Wolfy said:


> new one... It isnt furry till face=animal face(hair are allowed) but the third option is just a human facepaint and not a furry because the skeleton of the face is sitll human



I know I'm jumping into the thread here, but who the fuck gave you the right to decide that?

Oh, and the "100%" label was there to tell you that _*it's a fucking cat*_. No human traits. Which, actually, kinda need to be there for it to be furry.


----------



## Darkfoxx (Feb 27, 2011)

Icky said:


> I know I'm jumping into the thread here, but who the fuck gave you the right to decide that?
> 
> Oh, and the "100%" label was there to tell you that _*it's a fucking cat*_. No human traits. Which, actually, kinda need to be there for it to be furry.


 
Maybe that cat walks on two legs and speaks English. Not like you can really tell from that picture.

And well, nobody the fuck gave anyone any rights to decide any of it lest for full furry or full neko. *shrugs* A lot of people are in a lot of disagreements about it, as the rest of the thread shows... Might be best to simply ignore what is exactly what in the middle and just ya know, go with it. Ive argued aplenty about this in this thread and who knows where else, but I concede and just do my thing in my artwork, and not really care about what it's called, what others call it, or what it's supposed to be called. I had made a pic to put all these kind of 'explanitory' pics together to compare them and their differences, but have decided not to post it.

There's no laws, rules or regulations regarding this so yeah...


----------



## Icky (Feb 27, 2011)

darkfoxx said:


> Maybe that cat walks on two legs and speaks English. Not like you can really tell from that picture.


 
Or maybe it's 100% goddamned cat, like the picture says.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Feb 27, 2011)

Icky said:


> I know I'm jumping into the thread here, but who the fuck gave you the right to decide that?
> 
> Oh, and the "100%" label was there to tell you that _*it's a fucking cat*_. No human traits. Which, actually, kinda need to be there for it to be furry.



I was put under the impression that he was being ironic, making a statement that's obviously incorrect for the sake of humor

In this case, it's a subtle "furry = bestiality" visual joke, utilizing the graph to say "Furries only want 100% animal"


----------



## Icky (Feb 27, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> I was put under the impression that he was being ironic, making a statement that's obviously incorrect for the sake of humor
> 
> In this case, it's a subtle "furry = bestiality" visual joke, utilizing the graph to say "Furries only want 100% animal"


 
I really really want to agree with you, and in retrospect that would have been pretty funny, but that user doesn't seem like the type to come up with clever jokes.


----------



## Wolfy2449 (Feb 27, 2011)

Icky said:


> Or maybe it's 100% goddamned cat, like the picture says.


 Can you at least try to be reasonable?? The image obviously talked about furries, it didnt talk about ferals so it CANT be a 4 legged cat...
So cat head or generally an animal head with a little changed human skeleton(skull and tail, and maybe legs) is a furry(hairs are allowed, but the head should always be animal head to be called furry)
The majority seems to agree that this is furry...(majority of THREAD posters...)

A human skeleton(aka no changes to skull area for jawline etc) with fur is not a furry


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Feb 27, 2011)

The comment beforehand seems to hint at honesty... but the name hints at irony...

It's like Schroedinger's fucking joke. Bluh




Wolfy2449 said:


> Can you at least try to be reasonable?? The image obviously talked about furries, it didnt talk about ferals so it CANT be a 4 legged cat...
> So cat head or generally an animal head with a little changed human skeleton is a furry(hairs are allowed, but the head should always be animal head to be called furry)
> The majority seems to agree that this is furry...
> 
> A human skeleton(aka no changes to skull area for jawline etc) with fur is not a furry



I'm going to have to agree with Icky and say that furry characters are a mix of human and animal, instead of pure animal

I was under the impression that this was obvious


----------



## Darkfoxx (Feb 27, 2011)

Icky said:


> Or maybe it's 100% goddamned cat, like the picture says.


 
Maybe they meant that it's a purebred cat that can talk. Who knows, aside from the original artist. Wish I could ask the original artist but I dont know who drew it. Wish I did because that's some nice artwork right thar.

In any case, dont get your feathers in a bunch. The point is not wether it has any human characteristics or not, the point is that it's not neko. Unless you of course follow the official terminology, which makes all of the examples neko, meaning cat in Japanese. But that's just splitting hairs. (cat hairs)


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 27, 2011)

darkfoxx said:


> Who knows, aside from the original artist. Wish I could ask the original artist but I dont know who drew it. Wish I did because that's some nice artwork right thar.


 
Pretty sure it's Po Ju.


----------



## Wolfy2449 (Feb 27, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> I'm going to have to agree with Icky and say that furry characters are a mix of human and animal, instead of pure animal
> 
> I was under the impression that this was obvious


 
They are, human skeleton with slight differences in skull, legs, tail and human characteristics like hair and clothing.

A human who just has fur around his body is still a human with facepaint, adding ears still makes him human with accessories and has nothing to do with a furry werewolf(couldnt find any good that wasnt pron...)
Werewolf aka furry werewolf, not monkies like in the movies like underworld where a werewolf is a guy with long teeth and 70% fur around his body and looks really ugly...


----------



## Icky (Feb 27, 2011)

Wolfy2449 said:


> Can you at least try to be reasonable?? The image obviously talked about furries, it didnt talk about ferals so it CANT be a 4 legged cat...
> So cat head or generally an animal head with a little changed human skeleton(skull and tail, and maybe legs) is a furry(hairs are allowed, but the head should always be animal head to be called furry)
> The majority seems to agree that this is furry...
> 
> A human skeleton(aka no changes to skull area for jawline etc) with fur is not a furry


 
What majority? The only majority I see is Tybalt and myself, and we're saying it's just a cat.

Wait wait wait. You just said that you _have_ to modify the skeleton of a human for it to be furry?

Wow. And I thought this argument couldn't get any worse.


----------



## Darkfoxx (Feb 27, 2011)

Icky said:


> Wait wait wait. You just said that you _have_ to modify the skeleton of a human for it to be furry?



Just think about it. 
If you dont add a tail (which already requires the tailbone to be changed, eg, pointed in the other direction, outwards as opposed to inwards as is usual with humans) 
and add a muzzle (which pretty much means human skulll to be changed into an animal or animal like skull) what is it? 
You could just paste fur all over a human and add animal ears... but the majority agrees that would only make it a neko. Not furry.
Edit: actually maybe not even a neko yet, if you dont add a tail. But on this too, your mileage may vary.


----------



## Icky (Feb 27, 2011)

darkfoxx said:


> Just think about it.
> If you dont add a tail (which already requires the tailbone to be changed, eg, pointed in the other direction, outwards as opposed to inwards as is usual with humans)
> and add a muzzle (which pretty much means human skulll to be changed into an animal or animal like skull) what is it?
> You could just paste fur all over a human and add animal ears... but the majority agrees that would only make it a neko. Not furry.


 What goddamned majority? You haven't answered my question yet, which only reinforces my belief that you are hopelessly wrong about this.


----------



## Wolfy2449 (Feb 27, 2011)

Icky said:


> What goddamned majority? You haven't answered my question yet, which only reinforces my belief that you are hopelessly wrong about this.


 The majority of the thread posters agree what is furry and what its not...Zoomorphic=/=Furry
And there is no point arguing about feral in the furry/neko img because its obvious

/facepaw


----------



## Darkfoxx (Feb 27, 2011)

Icky said:


> What goddamned majority? You haven't answered my question yet, which only reinforces my belief that you are hopelessly wrong about this.


 
The majority of the internet, that majority. 7chan's banning artwork if the jawline is altered because longer jawline = muzzle = furry, other chans dont care about 'facepaint' or fur as long as there's a human face on it it's okay because human face =/= furry, the neko chicks from series like Darkstalkers and Words Worth have patches of fur all over including the face, but have a human face and were agreed by most in this thread to be neko, and not anywhere near furry.

Also, no reason to curse like that. Again, dont get your feathers in a bunch its not like it _matters_ what you call it. Some people call anthropomorphic animals anthro animals, some call them furries, others call them funny animals and still others call them Disney ripoffs. Does it really matter? No.

A rose by any other name, would it not taste like a flower?


----------



## Nyxneko (Feb 27, 2011)

darkfoxx said:


> .
> 
> A rose by any other name, would it not taste like a flower?


 
If there was a dislike button I would click it simply for your nerve here, paraphrasing Shakespeare instead of quoting him..... borderline heresy.


----------



## Darkfoxx (Feb 27, 2011)

Nyxneko said:


> If there was a dislike button I would click it simply for your nerve here, paraphrasing Shakespeare instead of quoting him..... borderline heresy.


 
I'm sorry. :/
An attempt to bring some humor in it to offset the seriousness of this whole discussion. I wont do it again, I promise.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Feb 27, 2011)

darkfoxx said:


> The majority of the internet, that majority. 7chan's banning artwork if the jawline is altered because longer jawline = muzzle = furry, other chans dont care about 'facepaint' or fur as long as there's a human face on it it's okay because human face =/= furry, the neko chicks from series like Darkstalkers and Words Worth have patches of fur all over including the face, but have a human face and were agreed by most in this thread to be neko, and not anywhere near furry.


 
Are you taking 7chan's definition of furry over fur affinity's definition

I'm going to try to be nice when I say this, because I kind of like you

This is a logical fallacy. I'm going to forget it was ever made

The grounding of said fallacy is that the girl doesn't have a muzzle until step four, when she clearly has one developing in steps 2 and 3

The percentages in the picture represent %animal. 100% cat would not be furry because there would be no more human aspects


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 27, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> The percentages in the picture represent %animal. 100% cat would not be furry because there would be no more human aspects



This depends, if said cat was driving a car, it would be furry, if it spent all it's time walking on two legs, it would be furry. This point is actually debatable.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Feb 27, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> This depends, if said cat was driving a car, it would be furry, if it spent all it's time walking on two legs, it would be furry. This point is actually debatable.


It's 100% cat

Like, an actual cat you'd see walking around outside

Real cat's don't do those things, and even if they did the point of whether it would make them furry is debateable, going down to the strict semantics behind "Anthro", but by that logic EVERYTHING would be furry through pathetic fallacy

I could have sworn you were making the argument I just typed up like, yesterday


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 27, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> It's 100% cat
> 
> Like, an actual cat you'd see walking around outside
> 
> ...



I'm talking from a character perspective. Like, if I made a cat character that was 100% cat but had it doing things only a human would do, to me it would be anthropomorphic because I gave it human characteristics. But it would still look like 100% cat.


----------



## Icky (Feb 27, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> This depends, if said cat was driving a car, it would be furry, if it spent all it's time walking on two legs, it would be furry. This point is actually debatable.


 
...No, it's really not debatable. At all. Cats cannot drive. Or talk.

100% includes the brain.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 27, 2011)

Icky said:


> ...No, it's really not debatable. At all. Cats cannot drive. Or talk.
> 
> 100% includes the brain.



Actually, incase anyone missed it, the example on this page actually says 100% furry, not animal and not cat, furry.

Also, I was under the impression we were talking about fictional characters, not real animals, of cause real cats can't be anthropomorphic. As I said, I a\m speaking from a character perspective not a real animal.


----------



## Icky (Feb 27, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> Actually, incase anyone missed it, the example on this page actually says 100% furry, not animal and not cat, furry.
> 
> Also, I was under the impression we were talking about fictional characters, not real animals, of cause real cats can't be anthropomorphic. As I said, I a\m speaking from a character perspective not a real animal.


 
The picture on this page has been edited. Try to keep up.

And again, %100 is a normal cat. It doesn't matter if it's a character, or real, or fake or anything.


----------



## Icky (Feb 27, 2011)

EDIT: I am a huge cocksucker


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Feb 27, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> I'm talking from a character perspective. Like, if I made a cat character that was 100% cat but had it doing things only a human would do, to me it would be anthropomorphic because I gave it human characteristics. But it would still look like 100% cat.


Which is what I meant when I said the strict semantics behind anthro

but once again, using that logic literally everything can be considered anthro. Go to icanhascheeseburger and look at all the pathetic fallacy there. The human characteristics applied would, by your logic, make them anthro


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 27, 2011)

Icky said:


> The picture on this page has been edited. Try to keep up.
> 
> And again, %100 is a normal cat. It doesn't matter if it's a character, or real, or fake or anything.



You know, I really forgot where or why the conversation about this image  started, but Icky is right about the 100% being a normal cat, not a  furry.

Image with translation (NSFW website)

I just don't get why you guys are taking this so seriously.


----------



## Darkfoxx (Feb 27, 2011)

Our cat talks. In fact she cant seem to shut up. Every waking moment, me-ow, meow, MEOW! That it's in a language we cant understand is a bit tricky but we can communicate pretty well.
Meow in the kitchen - feed me
meow at my feet - pet me
soft meow while crouching in her favourite cardboard box - im gonna fucking make you trip and END YOU
meow at her litterbox - You havent cleaned it yet you bastard. Look at it. LOOK AT IT! THERE'S A TURD IN IT! do you expect me to go in there with that one turd in there? I'm not some DOG!

Edit: I find it humorous that under the 'furry' tag on the website linked not all images feature anthropomorphic animals but only neko's. Seems that the Japanese and weeaboo's on that site dont always recognise a difference either.


----------



## Icky (Feb 27, 2011)

darkfoxx said:


> Our cat talks. In fact she cant seem to shut up. Every waking moment, me-ow, meow, MEOW! That it's in a language we cant understand is a bit tricky but we can communicate pretty well.
> Meow in the kitchen - feed me
> meow at my feet - pet me
> soft meow while crouching in her favourite cardboard box - im gonna fucking make you trip and END YOU
> ...


 
That's not talking. That's trying to communicate.

Talking would be using a human language, in this case.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Feb 27, 2011)

Icky said:


> That's not talking. That's trying to communicate.
> 
> Talking would be using a human language, in this case.




But communication is a human thing and therefor it's anthro :V


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 27, 2011)

darkfoxx said:


> Edit: I find it humorous that under the 'furry' tag on the website linked not all images feature anthropomorphic animals but only neko's. Seems that the Japanese and weeaboo's on that site dont always recognise a difference either.





> Anthropomorphic animals. In Danbooru,* a character is considered furry if  they have body fur*. Characters that have only tails or ears are not  considered furry.



From their wiki.


----------



## Wolfy2449 (Feb 27, 2011)

i mean really, how can some ppl be that stupid just so they can try prove their point
IF IT TALKED ABOUT FERAL IT WOULD TALK ABOUT FERAL. This img talks about furries and neko, which means they both have human bodies(furry one has a few skeletal changes in skull,tail,maybe legs). 100% mean furry NOT _*ANIMAL*_!!!!!NOT *A-N-I-M-A-L*

Its quite OBVIOUS, that it isnt a cat else there would be no reason to call it furry...(plus the original image i show is probably created by trolls that hate furries and believe anything that has fur is a furry... whoo a hairy man, he must be a furry...)
Plus the majority of the WHOLE thread not the last 3 ppl talking, agreed what is furry and whats not... and Zoomorphic is not FURRY!!

Even if u are that close minded just think what the image would be if the 100% furry had a body full of fur and a tail and maybe add a few hair and see that this is a furry

That is furry werewolf


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 27, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> Which is what I meant when I said the strict semantics behind anthro
> 
> but once again, using that logic literally everything can be considered anthro. Go to icanhascheeseburger and look at all the pathetic fallacy there. The human characteristics applied would, by your logic, make them anthro


 
No, it wouldn't. A caption on a photo doesn't make something furry.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Feb 27, 2011)

If it's meant to be speech then yes it is, in the same way the cat from the sailor moon manga/comics would be furry, through your logic, based on its propensity for human communication, mannerisms and desires

Not to antagonize you, or imply that your skill in language is lacking, but you seem to be missing the basic idea of what pathetic fallacy is


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 27, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> If it's meant to be speech then yes it is, in the same way the cat from the sailor moon manga/comics would be furry, through your logic, based on its propensity for human communication, mannerisms and desires
> 
> Not to antagonize you, or imply that your skill in language is lacking, but you seem to be missing the basic idea of what pathetic fallacy is



I also said I was basing what I said on the example on the previous page, which actually says 100% furry, it is not my fault if that example page has been edited. I can only go by what I see. 

I am assuming that the rest of that last picture (100% furry) was of anthro form and not feral. This of course could be a wrong assumption on my part. I think the anime one a few pages back was a better example.


----------



## Darkfoxx (Feb 27, 2011)

The ORIGINAL image states under the 70% 'very furry' and under 100% 'animal. lol.' (as translated from the Japanese. Source: the link provided by Kaamos on the Danbooro site) So we can close that part of the discussion I guess.

And it was not created by trolls, it was created by Po-Ju indeed as Kaamos said. Judging by their other works... not really the troll type it seems.


----------



## Wolfy2449 (Feb 27, 2011)

darkfoxx said:


> The ORIGINAL image states under the 70% 'very furry' and under 100% 'animal. lol.' (as translated from the Japanese. Source: the link provided by Kaamos on the Danbooro site) So we can close that part of the discussion I guess.
> 
> And it was not created by trolls, it was created by Po-Ju indeed as Kaamos said. Judging by their other works... not really the troll type it seems.


 Yes i just use the image they created... creating doesnt mean they know 100% what it is, plus animal,lol doesnt seem very series. No matter what we are HERE in this THREAD talking about furry and neko NOT ANIMALS... and the THREAD MAJORITY agreed on what is what...


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 27, 2011)

Wolfy2449 said:


> Yes i just use the image they created... creating doesnt mean they know 100% what it is, plus animal,lol doesnt seem very series. No matter what we are HERE in this THREAD talking about furry and neko NOT ANIMALS... and the THREAD MAJORITY agreed on what is what...



Yeah, so....Why is this thread still going?


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Feb 27, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> I think the anime one a few pages back was a better example.


 
And here's where we come to agreement

my apologies for being a vindictive fucker


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 27, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> And here's where we come to agreement
> 
> my apologies for being a vindictive fucker



No worries.

I often just like to agree to disagree.


----------

